# I love the chain link dog kennels



## TiffofMo

So I'm redoing the inside of my barn with dog kennels. And I love it. Most of the inside ones will be custom made by us to make 4x4 kidding stalls. But I've got the bucks area finished. The bucks pen is also made of panels. And I've also got my new girls pen completed for when they get her.


----------



## TiffofMo

TiffofMo said:


> So I'm redoing the inside of my barn with dog kennels. And I love it. Most of the inside ones will be custom made by us to make 4x4 kidding stalls. But I've got the bucks area finished. The bucks pen is also made of panels. And I've also got my new girls pen completed for when they get her.


My phone would not let me type any more so new reply lol. Anyway I will try to post pics of my pens. But these panels are cheep and easy to take down and move around. I love them. So far I've bought 3 full 6 ft by 10 ft kennels I still need more but lots of people think those things are gold. So I have to wait tell someone wants them out of there yard lol. Also the 4 ft chain link gates work awesomely in the barn. That's the sides to my kidding pens.


----------



## AdamsAcres

We use dog kennels for so many things around here and my favorites are the paneled ones like you're using. I can make the pens, bigger, smaller, long, short... I've a dog kennel chicken coop, Tom turkey stall, separation goat pens, and we use them to keep the deer out of our garden too.


----------



## IrishRoots

I have them in my barn as well! They work great for everything!


----------



## NyGoatMom

What do you mean by "panel" dog kennels....lol...sorry, I always use a plain ol fence and we have a wooden doghouse...


----------



## sweetgoats

I have some chain link, but I have to have wood across it because my goirls butt at eachother all the time. They will bust the chain link in no time. 

If you are needing more look on Craigs list. I find it cheap all the time.


----------



## xymenah

Same here Sweetgoats mine bust them in short order too but with a bit of plywood they are still portable and easy to assemble.


----------



## ksalvagno

What is nice about the panels is that you can move them around as you need them.


----------



## KW Farms

I love the look of those chainlink panels, but my goats always wore them out too quickly and they just ended up falling apart after awhile. I usually go with the cattle panels now. You got any pictures? I'd love to see the setup!


----------



## TiffofMo

Ok the bucks pen is the one that is fully done. The does pen and the new girls pen is a mix of chain link gates and cattle panel. First pic is the bucks pen an the new girls pen. The second pic is a little of the bucks pen and the new girls pen. ost of that wood and door needs to be tore out once i get the panels found. And the last is a view of my whole barn im going to be very busy this spring remolding it. In that pic im standing in my main does area.


----------



## JoclarynFarm

Tiffany,

How is the weather where you live? We get 90+* in summer and down to -10* or so in winter. Is the metal sides ok? Do you notice it being alot hotter or colder? I need a bigger barn and was considering one of those. We have a 8 x 10 shed now for our 3 PREGNANT does and buck. They are going to need room and that would be great for me to set-up. Thanks!

Annie


----------

